# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی داروسازی تعهدی قبول شده؟

## reza9

دوستان اگر کسی دارو تعهدی قبول شده بیاد من چندتا سوال دارم

----------


## reza9

up

----------

